# Vagabond N7 - Holloway Road



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Going to try this place this afternoon but I struggled to find any info on their roaster and if they sell beans. Anyone been here before? I'll report back after visiting.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The one in Bow used Nude, never actually made it along as they had odd opening hours.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

No fixed roaster - they have a Twitter page which they check quite regularly.

Nick


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

They replied to my tweet. They currently have Rwandan and Burundi Has Bean offerings. On my way there now.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Was going to try this myself this afternoon. I ended up inMaison d'etre actually, I'm still here.

How is vagabond?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Espresso and brewed coffee were both amazing. Seriously tasty espresso...I'm still enjoying it now. Atmosphere, music and clientele are all a bit weird though. Play some happy music not solemn orchestral pieces..... Que cojones!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely a weird place but they sell has bean beans from 2kg bags for £2.50 per 100g!!! I got 300g of Rwandan Kigoma for £7.50! That is cheaper than has bean!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Definitely a weird place but they sell has bean beans from 2kg bags for £2.50 per 100g!!! I got 300g of Rwandan Kigoma for £7.50! That is cheaper than has bean!


You sure it's not stale beans


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Blackstone said:


> You sure it's not stale beans


Extremely fresh. We've been sniffing them from my pocket the whole walk home.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

In that case I will be using them instead of has bean as it's more convenient to pop in on the way home from work


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah to be honest its much more convenient for me too. Going to pick up more beans this week (others weren't for me). Blackstone be sure to grab an espresso while you're there. I was so impressed by it.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Never had a bad coffee from here.


----------

